# network cable unplugged message when it's acutally plugged in



## Uptime73 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello all.  I'm working on a neighbor's laptop (Compaq Presario R3306US).  I just came across a problem.  When I plug the network cable into the laptop's LAN port, it says it is unplugged.  The other end is plugged into a Netgear WGR614 wireless router.  Also when I plug the cable into the Motorola DSL modem that I got from AT&T, it also says that the cord is unplugged.  I am using Windows XP Pro, but also experienced the same problem in Vista.  I checked the cable and it's fine.  Also checked the ports on the router. fine as well.  I installed the latest driver for the LAN and also tried the win sock fix.  Neither solved the problem.  I should point out that I checked the BIOS and found out that the network adapter was disabled in the boot order section, so I re enabled it and still the problem persists.  Is this a hardware or software issue?  What should I do?  By the way, the laptop is no longer under warranty.  Thanks.

- Josh


----------



## Kreij (Sep 4, 2008)

First thing I would do is try another cable. Due to slight variances in the molding of the plastic plug, some do not seat as well as others in a port.

Also check the port to make sure there are no bent pins and that all looks as it should.


----------



## Yin (Sep 21, 2008)

try a different cable as kreij mentioned

check device manager to see if you see the device enabled and is working properly.

go into cmd and type
ipconfig
if your ip address is 0.0.0.0 or 169.x.x.x
type
netsh winsock reset
and restart the computer

if still doesn't work ensure you don't have any firewall programs blocking the connection.


----------



## psyko12 (Sep 21, 2008)

Try swapping the "ends" of the cable, if all fails try checking settings for DHCP set to automatically obtain, also check speed and duplex, lastly if all of the above fails, replace the cable.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 21, 2008)

Turn on DNS too.

turn off Laptop turn of router and modem.  Turn back on modem wait till it's ready then turn on router.
Go into router options Release DHCP and Renew DHCP if the options are there ( just going by my options with my Linksys )..

When thats done start laptop up and see if it works now.

If not try going to Control Panel \ Network Connections select the Local Area Connection there maybe more than one of these.

Right click the one you think is being used and select properties. There should be at least Client for Microsoft Networks and Internet Protocol ( TCP/IP ).

Double click Internet Protocol ( TCP/IP ) and make sure every things on Obtain  IP address auto.


You could try connecting it to the network without the router just to see if it's that or not.


----------



## SpookyWillow (Sep 21, 2008)

did you install the drivers before or after you enabled it in bios?

check device manager to see if its listed and has a driver installed and wether it reports the device as working .


----------

